# Benj's M1T Cycle



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Start my cycle tomorrow:-

Weeks 1-4 - 10mg M1T ED, Split in to two 5mg doses, one am, one pm

- 525mg Milk Thistle ED, 175mg 3 times daily with meals

Week 5 - 500mg 6 Oxo ED, With evening meal

Week 6 - 200mg 6 Oxo ED, With evening meal

Week 7 - 100mg 6 Oxo ED With evening meal

What do you think?

Just a couple of questions:

Should I avoid taking the M1T with anything? Meals, Milk Thistle etc?

Do I need anything else for PCT?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Bud,

Hope it goes well for you!

IMHO, take the M1T with meals - it's been reported to cause stomach upset on it's own.

You might want to add NAC, hawthorn berry, multi vits, EFA's high doses vit B & C, to help protect the liver, lower any increased BP and to bolster your immune system.

Please do not start this until you've got some tamoxifen citrate (Nolva) - the general consensus is that 6OXO is not nearly enough for PCT.

I would further recommend (based on other users reports and my own limited time on M1T) to load your body with the above protectants for at least 6 weeks before starting the M1T, you might also want to pre load and run 4AD with the M1T to help with any lethargy and loss of libido that you may experience.

I know this sounds 'preachy' Benj, but please get some Nolva at least before starting something as strong as M1T!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Benj,

Sorry Bud, just read your other post - PLEASE DO NOT use M1T at your age - I'm not having a dig, but at 17 you've got enough of your natural testosterone (assuming you're healthy etc) creating more will put your endocrine system way out of kilter and could even halt your own natural testosterone production - only plus side to that is the weekly trips to the docs for sust injections at a very low dose  

I don't want to scare you Benj, but this is a pretty potent compound from all reports - train hard and you will see results and please keep the M1T for a future cycle (it should last for at least 5/7 yrs if kept dry and cool - people are stocking up putting the PH's in their packaging in a tupperware with some anti condensation sachets and freezing them!)

Like I said Mate, I'm not having a dig or anything, just trying to help!

Let us know yeah?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmmm.....Thought I'd get this response.. :?

Now I've gone and bought the bloody things, im pretty pissed!

I suppose......... i'm getting alright gains at the moment seem to be going up about 1-2 pounds a week but, its just me, i'm the most impatient bastard ever! I really want to see some quick gains!

Well I don't know if i'll be using the PH's now, I really know I shouldn't, and i'll be giving it some deep thought.

Cheers for the advise LM


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

And on another note, not an excuse for me to do it, but Arnold Schwarzenegger and alot of other pro's started juiceing at around 17.

Not an excuse, just a point!

I know if Blah blah jumped off a cliff would I, No! But ya know.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Schwarzenegger is one of the most intelligent former body builder's but it took him a long time to achieve his goals, mainly because in the first decade or so he ate and trained incorrectly, he could have got where he did a lot faster if he had done otherwise, and without drugs.

His natural genetic potential and other factors indicated he would become top dog anyway, anyone who says natural genetic potential does not matter is wrong by the way and just either lying or badly misinformed, it does.

M1T and similar are on par with Steroids, your internal organs, i.e. liver and kidneys will be damaged, the precautions you take cannot guarantee otherwise and no research has been done on the health status of the liver and kidneys after regular usage of M1T.

Like you were advised, at 17 you have lots of vitality, enough to keep you going 'au natural' that's for sure.

The stuff you bought you could always sell on, there are plenty of people out there who don't care about their health or you could just take the loss and flush the M1T down the loo like I did, by the way I don't regret doing so...

Barry



Benj said:


> And on another note, not an excuse for me to do it, but Arnold Schwarzenegger and alot of other pro's started juiceing at around 17.
> 
> Not an excuse, just a point!
> 
> I know if Blah blah jumped off a cliff would I, No! But ya know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

u could always try using insulin benji but personaly im not sure coz something can go wrong easily and nearly killing ur self in 40 secs isnt really worth it for a few big muscles lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Cool. like I said Mate I wasn't having a dig.

On the plus side tho, once the ban is in place you might be able to make a bit of profit on the M1T! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

what times of the day are you taking your 5mg?

do you just take it anytime am/pm or at set times? does it depend what time you train?


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I take my first one with my breakfast then my last one no later than 3pm cos I find it does upset my sleep if I take it any later than that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Personally, I take one 5mg at breakfast and then another 12hrs later, so late afternoon / early evening with no affect on my sleep - if anything I think it's helping me sleep because ~21:00 I'm absolutely knackered but still have a feeling of awakeness but by about 21:15 I'm asleep!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Alright LM

You say that nolva is a definite for a M1T cycle. Is this in case of a gyno flare up or for pct no matter how the cycle went

Thanks for your response

ps could you email me at [email protected] as i would like to talk about the subject further with you


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

1. You are way too young.

2. M1T should never be used for a 1st cycle.

3. You need nolva no matter what cycle you do(PS, its cheaper than 6oxo)


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

could you take say 5mg at 4 hourly intervals throughout the day like

6am

10.30am

4pm

8pm


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I really wouldn't take it so late, It raises your blood pressure and I find that make me slightly hotter at night, which makes me not have a good sleep. I normally make sure that I have taken my last one by about 4.

Everyone is different though so you could try taking your last one at 8 and see if it effects your sleep. :shock:


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

i am not the best sleeper so not sure about that, probably take the last one at 4


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

meathead1987 said:


> 1. You are way too young.
> 
> 2. M1T should never be used for a 1st cycle.
> 
> 3. You need nolva no matter what cycle you do(PS, its cheaper than 6oxo)


Yes,

Yes,

Yes!

The nolva should be used mainly for PCT as M1T will shut you down and 6Oxo is (allegedly) not strong enough to reverse the effect - I don't want to risk not being able to bring the ole fellas back!

I don't buy into the whole non aromatizing thing - the compound may not aromatize but our bodies are wonderful things that can and do adapt to pretty much anything we throw at them, therefore (IMHO) the body will try and provide more oestrogen to complement the raised testosterone levels from the M1T... and we all know those sides...gyno, water bloat etc.

Like I said I this is just my opinion - I don't have any scientific back up or reports but I got me Nolva just in case!!!

PM me Irish if you wanna chat a bit more about this in private for whatever reason - however I have limited scientific knowledge and just a basic understanding of the compound from my limited experience with it - but if I can help then I will!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

How the cycle going Benj - Intresting to see how you get on compared to me! I don't seem to respond aswell as some people do to these things. my mate has gained 11lb in the first 2 weeks of his cycle at 10mg a day!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I've just started the second week, I f**ked up the first week, didn't eat properly only been to the gym twice, worked far too much and had f**k all sleep, so all in all a bit of a disaster, still gained 2lbs tho? :?

But anyway enough of what I didn't do, too late now, gonna make the next weeks count, gonna be eating properly, training intense, getting lots of sleep and gonna mke it count, I spent enough money on the things!

Aiming for at least 2 - 4 lbs this week!

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

So you decided to go ahead w/ this, even tho it may mess up the rest of your life. Dont say I didn't warn you.

As for what happened in the 1st week, this is inexcusable. If you do use PH, you must be 100% dedicated. 2lbs a week is terrible on M1T, you need to eat way more good food. And train regularly.

Some people gain as much as 15lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Mate,

Hope it goes well for you, but I have to agree with Meathead on this one.

Pease get some med checks done when you're finished, liver values, red blood cell count etc - there's no shame in going to the docs and telling them what you've taken and asking for some tests to be done, he/she can't tell anyone (Hippocratic oath etc) just to make sure you're 100% OK.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I know guys, I shouldn't have taken the things, I did read and think about the things you said....but me being me, I still took the things.

I was suprised I even put on weight in the first week, Started the second week now just about to go to the gym, got up late so I missed a meal  But I'm so determined to make this week count!

I've got my fingers corssed it doesn't harm me permenatly, I know thats not good enough but I've got liver support and PCT, Im also drinking a hell of alot!...Of water. I know of people on other boards that just jump in there and take them, no PCT no nothing! At least im taking precautions!

Cheers for looking out for me guys I know your just trying to help me, I dont want you to feel I've thrown your advise in your face! I did think about what you said, but you try telling a 17 year old what to do!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Benj you have to to make sure you eat mate.

Ok missing a meal happens to all of us from time to time but if you do miss one just make sure you have a shake atleast!

I hope you gain a bit more this week!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

hehehe, no worries Mate - I know what I was like at 17 and I'm still a belligerant fvcker at 30!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

no offence benji m8t but arent u kinda f**ked if you messed the first week up only going to gym 2 times a week and not eatin properly :?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I wouldn't say I was f**ked for messing the first week up! Maybe wasted a bit of money and lost some overall gains. Most gains are recored in the latter weeks, I've been more consistant this week! Still not as good as it could be, but the M1T is very lethargic and its a appitite suppresant, so eating all the time seems like such a chore! especially with this weather its really humid and sticky!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah the weather does f**k up your eating,i,m struggling abit myself.

how much longer you got on them benj?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I decided to take a break, gonna start another two weeks tomorrow! Hopefully i'll eat better this time!


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

What????? You have stopped M1T, and used no PCT, then you're gonna start up again. That could seriously screw you up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

benji m8t ur body is gunna be so sqewed up u shouldnt hve even started them when u dnt even know wot u doing properly even i know that and im 16


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

omg, just read this post and had to say WTF is this kid thinking!

not only is he WAY too young (17 omg, thats too young for creatine let alone PH let alone pro roids!!), he also works out twice a week!!! (recommended is 4-5 times at least, on roids possibly even 7-8 times a week!)

and not only that, he stops M1T after 2 weeks, then starts again!!

is this dude a joke or is he foreal?

where is he now? probably in intensive medical care... this is the saddest thing i've read in a long time

i wonder if he is still around to comment? doubt it but it would be a good example of why kids shouldn't touch roids


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

How did it go in the end Benj?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Argghhh, I only just saw this post.



> where is he now? probably in intensive medical care... this is the saddest thing i've read in a long time
> 
> i wonder if he is still around to comment? doubt it but it would be a good example of why kids shouldn't touch roids


Yeah I'm still here dude, and perfectly fine! Slightly different user name now, and 17 for Ph's its not that bad, i've seen kids talking about taking steroids at 14 now thats just bad news.

Also I was advised to take them for two weeks then take a break. It didn't do any harm, I went to the doctors for a check up after, everything was in good working order.

Not trained properly for a while now.... at a new college now, so im just getting used to things, starting back on a bulker and in the gym in the next couple of days, so everything should be good! *fingers crossed*



> How did it go in the end Benj?


Quite badly, really, M1T is extreamly lethargic and an appitite suppressent. so sticking to everything was hard, gained a couple of pounds, and I haven't lost anything since so none of it was water retination! I suppose it wasn't too bad really! But could have been much better!


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

U gained 2lbs off M1T??

You should have got at least 10-20lbs. Maybe 10-15lbs of retainable muscle.

And 17 IS too young for PH


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

We have already had a word with Benj and warned him about his age and also explained that he needs to run cycles properly in order for them to work and not cause damage to himself.

He understands this and admits that he shouldn't have taken them.

There is no point in keep going on at him anymore.

I think we all agree about 17 being too young and also about how dedicated you should be before you touch any substances like this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

meathead1987 said:


> U gained 2lbs off M1T??
> 
> You should have got at least 10-20lbs. Maybe 10-15lbs of retainable muscle.


LOL @ that...

'you gained 2lbs off M1T??!!!!'

like WTF? that must be a world record for lowest gains ever off a M1T cycle.. !

if i don't gain at least 12lbs (half a stone) of retainable muscle i will be pretty dissapointed considering the risks and cost and time and effort and everything that goes into running a cycle of that potency

aiming for 20lbs weight change no doubt, thats 10 times what you gained!

:lol:


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

I didn't technically mean a couple of pounds it was more like half a stone, just being brief!



> There is no point in keep going on at him anymore.


Cheers Mark, just how I feel!


----------

